# Crow Jane (fingerstyle blues arrangement w/tab)



## Texco (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey guys. I'm planning on putting out a new fingerstyle tutorial every week for 2015, so here's my first for the year. It's a fingerstyle arrangement of crow jane. Enjoy! Hmu if you've got any questions.
[video=youtube;nX6m2Z16Zls]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nX6m2Z16Zls&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Another great old tune. I used to do this one with a harp player many years ago. I loved it cause it has about 30 different verses and you can usually remember at least 4 or 5 of them. I always loved "did you get that letter I throwed in your backyard" Ours was a bit different, a little sloppier with a bit more chording/single note fills like the Sonny/Brownie version and I think we played it in F. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLKvn6WRwQM

I'll sit down this afternoon and learn yours, thanks.


----------



## TeleToons (Aug 13, 2014)

Bravo! 

Subscribed to your youtube channel

Your duet sounds quite good. Would be great to hear a full song cover one day


----------



## Texco (Nov 12, 2014)

zdogma: If you've got some recording of that, I'd love to hear em, also that sonny/brownie version slays.
Teletoons: Thanks for the sub! Also, we have a couple of vids up as a duo on our old groups channel, here's us doing Needed Time:
[video=youtube;6SYWtrMamt8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SYWtrMamt8[/video]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool.
I have Sonny Terry's solo version on my phone--and I've heard a few others.
I've bookmarked the video to try it out.


----------



## Lowlight (Jan 3, 2015)

Sounded great. The guitar and voice work really well together. Guitar is perfect for blues style. 

thx,


----------

